# Fake stone over dryvit (effice sp?)



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I job im bidding on already has their effice or dryvit up... not quite stucco, but along the same lines. Styrofoam, some mesh, and your scratchcoats and finish coat.

Well.. they went over the areas I have to do in stone already. Im wondering how to attach the lathe to the wall?

I dont want to staple it or nail it, because I think that would chip and damage the effice. And I dont think I can hang the stone right to it can I? I think they attach the styrofoam with the ring shank nails and the plastic washer.

Anyway... any ideas?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Exterior Insulation Finish Systems ("EIFS").

It will have to be removed or lathed in place, so far as I have been able to find.


----------



## bobcaygeonjon (Aug 30, 2007)

6stringmason said:


> I job im bidding on already has their effice or dryvit up... not quite stucco, but along the same lines. Styrofoam, some mesh, and your scratchcoats and finish coat.
> 
> Well.. they went over the areas I have to do in stone already. Im wondering how to attach the lathe to the wall?
> 
> ...


 
I come from the UK as you may know and I'm confused about some of you terminology but I think we did a similar job while I was working in Germany over ten years ago.
We bolted styrofoam to outside conc walls with tapcon and large plastic washers, applied one scratch coat with a plastic mesh then a second finish coat. We then glued on using thinset, cut down bricks about 3/4 inch thick and then grouted the joints. The brick was a very heavy good quality brick. We didnt use any metal lath and the job turned out fine. I dont know how many thousands of sq feet we did but it took about 15 of us 4 months to do. It is the best job I have ever been on I never made more money before or since. I drove past last year whilst visiting and it still looks good. I'm going again next month, I might get pics.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You can certainly do that, but if it has been finish coated with an acrylic, then that would not work.


----------



## laybrick (Jul 2, 2006)

would it help to cut a kerf in it with a diamond wheel on a grinder just inside the perimitter of the stone so you can nail or screw w/out chipping the dryvit around it ?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

laybrick said:


> would it help to cut a kerf in it with a diamond wheel on a grinder just inside the perimitter of the stone so you can nail or screw w/out chipping the dryvit around it ?


Thats what Im going to end up doing. Good idea:thumbup:


----------



## masonlifer (Jun 10, 2007)

I would be careful about making cuts in the exterior finish. One of the causes of failure in EIFS is water penetration into the styrofoam. You might want to talk to the EIFS installer about his installation procedures. I've watched crews install EIFS on commercial jobs with pretty rigid specs and they only used glue to attach the styrofoam to the board.I don't know what kind of weight that would support. Personally, I would have the G.C.remove the EIFS where needed and go from there.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

masonlifer said:


> I would be careful about making cuts in the exterior finish. One of the causes of failure in EIFS is water penetration into the styrofoam. You might want to talk to the EIFS installer about his installation procedures. I've watched crews install EIFS on commercial jobs with pretty rigid specs and they only used glue to attach the styrofoam to the board.I don't know what kind of weight that would support. Personally, I would have the G.C.remove the EIFS where needed and go from there.


I still had planned on stapling my diamond mesh over the eifs throught the foam into the wall using 2" staples. I realize the weight would be considerable.

I did a few tests on the corners where the mesh goes and I can shoot the staples through without damaging the finish. No need for cutting thank God.


----------



## BrickStoneTile (Nov 14, 2007)

We started out business removing EFIS and putting brick in it's place. There are still 100s of cases where the EFIS was not managed/installed properly and termite and water damage have ensued. The buliders are being sued and the homeowners are using their winning to have brick put up. Be extremely careful. It's messy stuff.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

BrickStoneTile said:


> We started out business removing EFIS and putting brick in it's place. There are still 100s of cases where the EFIS was not managed/installed properly and termite and water damage have ensued. The buliders are being sued and the homeowners are using their winning to have brick put up. Be extremely careful. It's messy stuff.


Thats fine with me. I dont do EFIS and would rather have it be brick or stone anyway.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tajmawall (Nov 9, 2007)

Why not use a product like Flex-C-Ment and make the stone on the wall.
It will bond to the fiberglass cloth and foam no problem.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Tajmawall said:


> Why not use a product like Flex-C-Ment and make the stone on the wall.
> It will bond to the fiberglass cloth and foam no problem.


Not sure you're supposed to be advertising here Tajmawall.


----------



## Tajmawall (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm not, There a few products like that one that would work.


----------



## Tajmawall (Nov 9, 2007)

However you seem to be
link edited out by Ed


----------



## kc4mqm (Dec 1, 2007)

Mortar won't bond to painted surface, The finish has a paint in it. The best way is to cut it out . The only thing is when you cut the foam you will comprmise the seal allowing the foam the get damp. Reseal the bottom of the foam after you cut it with some primus and it will be fine.


----------



## Boobka (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi,
I had the same problem, just removed the EIFS, and got the stone up. EIFS is very easy to remove.


----------

